# Hatch near Carrington?



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Just curious as to what the duck/goose hatch was near Carrington? Is there quite a few birds int that area.... Was up there last year and there were quite a few ducks and geese and the water was in good shape as well.

Thanks

Layne


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

No water, no birds that is the report. Have to head up to pembian county i guess.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Funny, I heard the same thing about the area!! Gotta pick a new spot to hunt this fall.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

For the 2nd straight year, the pembina area is just hoppin on the east side. It used to always be the west side, but the east side of pembina has been absolutely just producin the last few years.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I think some one is pulling some legs around here. The ranch I hunt is 18 miles from Carrington and he is covered with water and ducks. can't wait to :sniper: get there in Oct.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

You boys giving away the Pembina area..........I have been watching a nice flock around there for some time now, and now I am going to have everyone and their sister in the countryside. :lol:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

guys, let's all go over to the post below(just a reminder) and read it so we don't get too carried away.

Thanks


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

AAhhhh! Huntin' season is drawing near.......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If the only point to post is to insult...

PLEASE DON'T POST

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I hope you didnt think I was insulting with my post. I drive back and forth from GF everyday, and have had the luxury to explore some territory I havent been around before.

One thing can be learned from my past three months of experience........you dont have to be in the best spots to find quality hunting. Take some time and do some scouting. I gained permission already for a barely field that I know will have birds on the opener.........and its in Pembina County!!!!


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Chris..... I really appreciated all your help you gave us last season on our trip up there and look forward to hearing from you again this fall. Your reports are accurate and awesome and please keep me informed!

Layne


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

My bad. Sorry about the disrespect. We have a house near Carrington but live in WI. On our visits this summer we have noticed a good number of birds and plenty of water.


----------



## BlackThunder (Jul 25, 2005)

fowlfoolr

I was born and raised in that neck of the woods. I have seen some real nice hatches around there this year. Heck you could draw a line from Carrington to Rogers to Cooperstown and hunt what I use to call the waterfowl triangle. You will have good success this year.

Rob


----------

